# Warum Brakeless fahren?



## Psycho_Sponsori (6. Oktober 2011)

Servus
Bei den Filmen, die ich bis jetzt gesehn hab wo street gefahrn wird, sin die Pro's nur noch ohne Stopper unterwegs. Mir is klar, dass wenn man eh nie bremst die Bremsen wegmacht und dass es wahrscheinlich besser ausschaut; aber gibts auch richtige Vorteile die man hat wenn man Brakeless fährt?


----------



## Stirni (6. Oktober 2011)

mehr radkontrolle,da man lernt seine geschwindigkeit effektiv zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (9. Oktober 2011)

Mehr Radkontrolle konnte ich noch nie merken, warum hab ich mehr Radkontrolle, wenn ich ein Teil, mit dem ich mein Rad kontrollieren kann, weglasse?


----------



## mainfluffy (9. Oktober 2011)

verstehe ich auch nicht.
der einzigste grund für mich brakeless zu fahren, wäre der, dass man dann bei barspins, und so nicht mit dem bremshebel in kontakt kommt.


----------



## Stirni (9. Oktober 2011)

wie gesagt,geschwindigkeit richtig nutzen,pushen/"gegen-pushen". tailtaps etc. werden ohne bremse auch schwieriger sein,als mit.

ich fahr übrigens bremse!


----------



## xXMotziXx (22. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist es eigentlich im Dirt Park?? Fährt man da auch Breakless oder nicht??


----------



## ChristophK (22. Oktober 2011)

also ich fahr kaum dirt, mache aber immer mal pausen...


----------



## __Felix__ (22. Oktober 2011)

hängt davon ab, bei großen schweren Trails ist es vielleich sinnvoll als Anfäger mit Bremse zu fahren, um nach einem verkackten Sprung schneller zum stehen zu kommen. Flowfahrer und Dirtfetischisten fahren aber auch Trails ohne Bremsvorichtungen.


----------



## general-easy (11. November 2011)

Moin!
Wie habt ihr angefangen ohne Stopper klar zu kommen?

Einfach Bremse ab und vollgas oder habt ihr versucht immer weniger die Bremse zu nutzen?


----------



## scylla (11. November 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Vorteile die man hat wenn man Brakeless fährt?



... weil es so cool aussieht, wenn man sich auf die Fresse legt...?

(Man kann eine Leitung oder einen Zug auch durch's Steuerrohr legen. Barspins können also nicht das Argument sein. Ebenso zwingt einen ja keiner eine Bremse zu benutzen, auch wenn eine vorhanden ist. Flow kann also auch nicht das Argument sein.)


----------



## RISE (11. November 2011)

general-easy schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wie habt ihr angefangen ohne Stopper klar zu kommen?
> 
> Einfach Bremse ab und vollgas oder habt ihr versucht immer weniger die Bremse zu nutzen?



Gibt sicherlich Leute, die das so machen. Bei mir war es ein Bremskabel, das ausgerechnet beim Zusammenbauen des neuen Rades damals kaputtgehen musste und ich wollte fahren und nicht noch ne Woche warten, bis irgendwer eins liefern kann. War dann eher ein rantasten als gleich Vollgas zu geben, aber man lernt es zügig und fährt auch einfach etwas anders als sich immer auf die Bremse zu verlassen. In manchen Dingen wünsche ich sie mir auch zurück und sollte es irgendwann mal dazu kommen, dass ich Trails fahre, ist die als erstes wieder dran.

@scylla: 

Im Prinzip hast du recht. Die Ursachen fürs brakeless fahren liegt nicht in der Optik oder im Flow beim Fahren. Ich kann dir auch keinen triftigen Grund nennen, warum das sozusagen von jetzt auf gleich zur "Norm" geworden ist. Aber nur weil man keine Bremse hat, fliegt nicht öfter oder spektakulärer aufs Maul als mit irgendeinem anderen Rad auch. Wie gesagt: viele Leute verlassen sich zu sehr auf ihre Bremsen. Wenn man viel im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr unterwegs ist, wird man brakeless früher oder später Probleme bekommen, zumindest, wenn die Polizei in anderen Städten auch so motiviert und gründlich kontrolliert wie hier. Im Park brauch ich die z.B. überhaupt nicht. Da guckt man eben vorher, ob die Line frei ist. Ob du brakeless dann notbremsen musst oder mit Bremse macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Man steht erstens fast genauso schnell und die Line ist dann eh versaut. Andererseits fahr ich auch nicht in irgendwelchen total überfüllten Hallen, wo sich das Problem sicherlich häufiger ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (15. November 2011)

Die Bremse baut man einfach ab und passt sich dann dem Rad an. Dadurch lernt man Tricks nicht immer in der Lieblingsgeschwindigkeit zu machen, sondern auch mal schneller zu versuchen.

Im Grunde kommt also der Style durch die fehlende Kontrolle beim Fahren der man sich anpassen muss.

Den Flow Faktor weg zu theoretisieren ist aber Unsinn. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Mike Aitken, Ruben Alcantara) fahren Bremsenfahrer wesentlich weniger flüssig, als Fahrer ohne Bremse.

Und man traut sich mehr, weil man nicht mehr so schnell abbremsen kann (Bitchrun) wenn man erst Mal schnell genug ist. Vor allem Gaps sind ohne Bremse einfacher. Man überlistet den Kopf ein wenig. 

Dass wir alle nur einem fragwürdigen Trend hinterherlaufen ist schon ein ganzes Stück zu kurz gegriffen. Die Mehrzahl der bezahlten BMX Fahrer ist heute bremsenlos unterwegs. Und wer sollte sonst Trendsetter sein, wenn nicht sie? 

Scylla, deine Vorstellungen von diesem Sport scheinen auch ein wenig antiquiert zu sein. Es gibt zwar noch heute Fahrer die einen VR-Bremse fahren und sich das Bremskabel durch den Gabelschaft legen, aber diese fahren natürlich zwei Bremsen und sie sind extrem in der Minderheit. 

Also entweder fährt man heutzutage eine oder keine Bremse, das gilt für Race (Da ist es sowieso Vorschrift) Flatland (in dem Falle VR-Bremse oder keine), oder eben Freestyle (worunter alles andere fällt)


----------



## bomber10 (24. November 2011)

ohne bremse fahren isch einfach geiler 
daran liegts


----------



## hotchilirider (12. Dezember 2011)

schon gewuust ( klug*******rle )
die ersten fahrer die ohne bremsen gefahrn sind das aus reihnen geldgründen getan haben nicht etwa wegen flow oder kontrolle  sondern weil sie kein geld für bremsen hatten
es aber wenn man breakless fährt bekommt man ein besseres gefuhl für die geschwindigkeit un das pushen außerdem stört kein bremshebel am lenker
 für anfänger eher nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Daniel_D (13. Dezember 2011)

Man hat vermutlich ende der 90er in Ney York damit angefangen weil man Tricks sowieso nur in Schrittgeschwindigkeit in engen Hinterhöfen geübt hat, war war eine Bremse eher nutzlos.

Das ist nur eine Vermutung. Es gab aber bereits vor 10 Jahren gute Brakeless Fahrer. Die hatten irrwitziger Weise auch nicht einen wirklich schönen Stil drauf. Lag wohl auch eher an den Rädern selbst. 

Man fängt ja mit einem Komplettrad an und da sind Bremsen meist schon vorhanden. Aber es stimmt schon, dass sie durch mangelnde Wartung und intensiven Einsatz schnell kaputt gehen und man nicht unbedingt die Nerven hat, ein für BMX Verhältnisse wartungsintensives Teil am Rad zu nutzen. Dann wird es eben einfach abgebaut. 

Bei mir fing brakeless auch so an. Mein Kabel war gerissen und die Feder hatte sich verdreht. Ich hatte keine Nerven mehr auf eine Reparatur, also hab ich es einfach abgebaut.
Ich vermiss die Bremse nicht.


----------



## hotchilirider (13. Dezember 2011)

wie lange bist du schon gefahrn als du begonnen hast breakless zu fahrn


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2011)

..weil doof , vielleicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die Bremse abgebaut, weil die so miserabel ging, dass es gefährlicher als ohne war.
15 Jahre Mtb mit Bremse, 10 Jahre Dirt ud Street mit Bremse. Eingewöhnungszeit an Brakeless: 2 Tage


----------



## hotchilirider (15. Dezember 2011)

2 tage fährst du jz cleaner oder so


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. Dezember 2011)

ich fahre auch mit Bremse flüssig und clean, deswegen bin ich nicht dazu befähigt eine Aussage dazu zu machen.


----------



## hotchilirider (16. Dezember 2011)

achso ^^


----------



## RISE (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin drei Jahre mit Bremse und drei Jahre ohne gefahren und fahre auch nicht cleaner als vorher und wenn doch, hat es nichts mit der Bremse zu tun sondern mit der Weiterentwicklung, die wiederum auch nichts mit der (fehlenden) Bremse zu tun hat. 

Eigentlich muss man brakeless nur drei Dinge wissen:

1. wie man bremst
2. dass gewisse Sachen mit Bremse etwas einfacher sein kÃ¶nnen. 
3. dass es 10â¬ mehr kostet, wenn man durch die Kontrolle rauscht und keine Bremse hat.


----------



## hotchilirider (20. Dezember 2011)

ah ok  danke
würdet ihr mir es empfehlen in 2 - 3 jahren breakless zu fahren oder eher nicht ?


----------



## Ikonoklast (20. Dezember 2011)

wie Du Bock hast...


----------



## hotchilirider (22. Dezember 2011)

alles klar thx


----------



## kbikeexklusive (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin, also habe mir eure antworten alle durch gelesen und muss zu sagen das es fülliger quatsch ist als Anfänger sofort die Bremse abzumontieren um Cool zu sein oder das man so sein Rad gleich besser kennen lernt,  erst mal must man Rad Controller gewinnen und eins mit seinen Rad werden um zu sagen das man sich die Bremse Abmontieren kann!!!
  Also ich fahre seit über 17 Jahren BMX habe mit Race angefangen (wo das auch nicht erlaubt ist ohne Bremse zu Fahren) Dirt, Street, Rampen ohne bremsen zu fahren ist auch so ein ding wurde es keine Neu Anfänger raten da man noch länger braucht das Fahrrad kennen zu lernen ( erst mal sein Rad Kennen lernen und vor allem eins werden mit seinen Gefährt).
  Ich habe Beispiel weise mit angefangen mir die Bremse abzubauen nach etwa 10 Jahren als ich 100% Rad Kontrolle erlangt habe und dann auch nur für eine kurze Zeit um mein Fahr still zu Perfektionieren. Denn da lernt man sein Rad noch besser kennen. Es macht auch ein riesen unterschied aus mit oder ohne zu Fahren da man wenn man eins mit seinen Rad ist es auch egal ist mit oder ohne Bremse zu fahren, aber wie gesagt erst mal eins werden mit seinem Gefährt !!! 
  Fahre neben bei auch MTB da würde ich mir aber nie die Bremse Abmontieren da man nicht so wendiger ist wie beim BMX.
  Und zum anderen finde ich es richtig schlimm wenn in Bike Park oder auf den Treils Anfänger ohne Bremsen fahren und dann sich wundern wenn sie sich die Knochen Brechen oder mit anderen Fahrern zusammen Kollidieren!! 
  Also mein Rat, erst mal 100% Rad fahren lernen und vor allem eins werden mit seinen Rad dann kann man es wagen!!


----------



## __Felix__ (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meine nach 6 Monaten abgebaut, da das Kabel gerissen war und ich keine Lust mehr hatte allerdings hab ich bald gemerkt, dass es so nicht richtig ging, habe sie wieder angebaut und nach weiteren 6 Monaten abgebaut, seitdem vermisse ich sie nicht, und hatte NIE Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (2. Januar 2012)

kbikeexklusive schrieb:


> Moin, also habe mir eure antworten alle durch gelesen und muss zu sagen das es fülliger quatsch ist als Anfänger sofort die Bremse abzumontieren um Cool zu sein oder das man so sein Rad gleich besser kennen lernt,  erst mal must man Rad Controller gewinnen und eins mit seinen Rad werden um zu sagen das man sich die Bremse Abmontieren kann!!!
> Also ich fahre seit über 17 Jahren BMX habe mit Race angefangen (wo das auch nicht erlaubt ist ohne Bremse zu Fahren) Dirt, Street, Rampen ohne bremsen zu fahren ist auch so ein ding wurde es keine Neu Anfänger raten da man noch länger braucht das Fahrrad kennen zu lernen ( erst mal sein Rad Kennen lernen und vor allem eins werden mit seinen Gefährt).
> Ich habe Beispiel weise mit angefangen mir die Bremse abzubauen nach etwa 10 Jahren als ich 100% Rad Kontrolle erlangt habe und dann auch nur für eine kurze Zeit um mein Fahr still zu Perfektionieren. Denn da lernt man sein Rad noch besser kennen. Es macht auch ein riesen unterschied aus mit oder ohne zu Fahren da man wenn man eins mit seinen Rad ist es auch egal ist mit oder ohne Bremse zu fahren, aber wie gesagt erst mal eins werden mit seinem Gefährt !!!
> Fahre neben bei auch MTB da würde ich mir aber nie die Bremse Abmontieren da man nicht so wendiger ist wie beim BMX.
> ...




a.) Muss das jeder selber wissen.
b.) Würde ich MTB Trails&Bike Park NIEMALS mit BMX vergleichen,weil das eine vollkommen auf Geschwindigkeit,auf langen Gefällestrecken ausgelegt ist und das andere auf Maximal _kleinen Kursen auf Geschwindigkeit,sonst aber auf sich im Rahmen haltender Kurzstrecken Aktionen.
c.) Hättest du die 17 Jahre BMX-Erfahrung mal lieber in Bücher lesen oder Briefe schreiben investiert,da ich deinen Text 4x lesen musste um alles zu verstehen._


----------



## Ikonoklast (7. Januar 2012)

wie definiert man 100% Radbeherrschung? Marc Webb oder was?


----------



## RISE (7. Januar 2012)

Zwei Worte, ein Name: evil_rider. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob er je brakeless gefahren ist, aber wenn es der halbgottähnliche User schon nicht kann, kann es Mark Webb noch lange nicht.


----------



## keilercrdl (16. September 2017)

Also , Pro bzw sponsored Fahrer sind brakeless unterwegs weils die Sponsoren oft so wollen,aktuelle Trends sind da meist verflichtend und die haben auch meist `nen Schuhsponsor und können sich brakeless fahren somit problemlos leisten.....
Vorteile bringt es eigentlich keine ausser Nichtigkeiten wie nicht am Bremshebel hängen zu bleiben und dass `nen Seitenschlag in der Felge nicht sofort stört u.ä..
Für Hobbyfahrer ist es eigentlich totaler Schwachsinn nur weils trendi und vermeintlich "cool" ist brakeless zu fahren .
Man nutzt ja seine Schuhe zum bremsen und raucht somit fast monatlich ein Paar Schuhe auf , dass ist natürlich sehr sehr clever wenn man bedenkt dass ein Paar Brakepads ca 5 Monate halten und um die 8 € kosten im Gegensatz zu ein Paar Schuhe zu ca 80€ !?
Na , gemerkt wie schlau es ist brakeless zu fahren...???


----------



## D0wnhill (16. September 2017)

Also sorry,aber das ist doch Quatsch was Du schreibst @keilercrdl...
Es gibt super gute Fahrer die auch mit Bremsen fahren,ein Bspl Alfredo Mancuso,Ex Pro.
Hier mal ein recht aktueller Bike Build von ihm:






Klar ist das eher die Ausnahme,aber trotzdem hängt es doch von der Person ab + was und wie man fährt.
Bin selber eher neu in dem Bereich,aber was ich bisher in Parks und an Spots mitbekommen habe gibt es immer wieder richtig gute Fahrer die Bike mit Hinterbremse rocken.
Von daher halte ich von so ner pauschalen Aussage wenig.


----------



## keilercrdl (16. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Also sorry,aber das ist doch Quatsch was Du schreibst @keilercrdl...
> Es gibt super gute Fahrer die auch mit Bremsen fahren,ein Bspl Alfredo Mancuso,Ex Pro.
> Hier mal ein recht aktueller Bike Build von ihm:
> 
> ...



Häh,
hab doch nie behauptet dass "Alle" ohne Bremse fahren....war von mir nur verallgemeinert.....Klar fahren viele Pro`s mit Bremse , ist ja auch cleverer !
Ich fahre seit 30 jahren BMX und habe viele Trends kommen und gehen gesehen , ich bin überzeugter Bremse-Fahrer und bin mir sicher dass auch der Brakeless-Trend wieder gehen wird !!


----------



## D0wnhill (16. September 2017)

War auch nicht bös gemeint oder so @keilercrdl ,wenns so rüber kam sorry ! 
Ich hab auch eine montiert und finde es fährt sich einfach auch geiler damit.
Wenn man jetzt ein extra Bike ohne,nur für Skatepark hat,kann ich das schon verstehen.
Aber sobald man in der Öffentlichkeit unterwegs ist und auch andere gefährden könnte,seh ich da auch kein wirklichen Sinn drin.
In diesem Sinne,dann bin ich bvoll und ganz bei Dir !

Was ich halt an Deiner Aussage angezweifelt habe war dass die meisten Pros von Ihren Sponsoren "gezwungen" werden breakless zu fahren.
Ich denke das ergibt sich eher aus diversen Faktoren.
Einmal scheint es tatsächlich einen Glaubenskrieg zu geben wo es immer eine Fraktion gibt die die Meinung vertritt dass _richtiges _BMX halt ohne gefahren wird,einfach weil es rougher ist und das halt coolnes & thrill gibt 
Ein weiterer Faktor,es gibt Leute die fahren mit dem Auto zum Spot oder Skatepark und fahren dann nur da.
Dann kommt ebenfalls dazu,man muss ja alles gut installieren,sprich Kabel lang genug oder Rotoranlage,das kann auch ein Hindernis sein,bzw manche Leute ao abnerven dass die denken,fuck it !
Ich glaube so Sachen spielen da vielleicht eher ne Rolle als Sponsoren.
Ich bin auch ehrlich,würde ich ein Pro sein der hauptsächlich auf Events und in Parks fährt,würd ich mir auch ein Bike ohne Bremse mit 25er Blatt gönnen 
Aber da ich damit auch normal rumfahre ,hab ich ne Bremse und ein 28er Blatt...


----------

